# Westell Signal booster help!!!



## lukus.beaur (Feb 4, 2016)

:hide: 
So I've been looking All day for any kind of information concerning this Device i have in front of me. Its been staring at me all day. 

Anyway This $4,000$ p.o.s Fails to turn on and the warranty is void due to the duration I've had it. So I took it into my own hands. I have experience with fixing electronics, but this thing is an enigma. SO I decide to research it and see if anyone else has these problems.

I've failed to find any viable information on this or any others like this. I only find distributes and the westell website is no help either. 

The model number is: CSI-BDA150-s8 

Since the warrenty is already voided I took the case off to peer inside and i found two tears on the Board located, which looks like the load circuit or amplifiers. 

IF anyone could even give me a step in the right direction id be eternally obliged. :thumb:


----------



## lukus.beaur (Feb 4, 2016)

Load Circuit (tank circuit)


----------



## lukus.beaur (Feb 4, 2016)

bump!!


----------

